# Pensacola, FL, male, 3 yrs, white, low HW+



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I received this email last night. If anyone is interested please contact me and I'll give you the email addy. I'll post pics in a bit after I walk Kenzie.



> Quote:Tuesday 10/20, my sister found a white german shepherd, when she rescued him he running on the interstate, and she and another car wedged him in away from traffic and all he could do was cower and try to hide his head, he looks to be a good physical weight at least 85lbs. It looked as if he had been abused and beat numerous times in the head and face. She was thinking about keeping it, but isn't sure about it yet. We do not want to take him to a shelter, so I wanted to find a rescue.
> 
> We took him to our veterinarian, and determined he is about 3 years old, he does have VERY early stages of heartworms (microfilaria), we also got him dewormed. He has become attached to me, when he can't see me he looks until he finds me and I have gotten him to take food from me, but he is still very cautious and nervous when anyone else is around. Now he barks and wags his tail. A huge inprovement in 5 days.
> We are still waiting to see if my sister wants him or not, but this is a big decision for her. We are leaving to go out of town for the weekend and hopefully will have an answer before then.
> ...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Here are the pics, he's a handsome boy and very lucky to have been rescued by some caring people.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

How do you know he was beat in the head? Maybe he escaped from his owners back yard and his family is looking for him. Its possible his previous owners adopted him from a bad situation. I think its wrong to assume he was in a bad place. Maybe he got beat up from being on the run..?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dawn didn't say he was beat. The email that was forwarded to her said that "it looked as if...." There wasn't any accusations, just a description.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well it doesnt seem like anyone is trying to find out if his previous owners are looking for him. Maybe they are, but there is not info in the email suggesting so. He may very likely was in a bad home, but I have rescued a dog myself that was overbred and scarred up and people just assume we were the bad owners...

"It looked as if he had been abused and beat numerous times in the head and face. "

To say this statement is a very strong implication that he was... just trying to be fair here, I feel very bad for this dog if he was but I have been on the other side before of unfair judgements...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But you can't blame the messenger. Contact Dawn and find out the contact for the people that originally sent the email out. I'm a little confused on what you would like to see happen here with the post.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have emailed them to ask if they have checked shelters and newspaper ads to see if anyone is missing him. Also forwarded to a friend in FL to see if she's heard anything.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Quote:yep we have done all that. Post ed ads and called shelter and humane society.


From the person who sent me the email.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

NEED FOSTER HOME NOW.

They thought they had a potential owner but the guy couldn't take the dog so now they are looking for a foster or forever home for him. They leave to go out of town Friday so if anybody in FL panhandle or S. Alabama can help them out please let me know. Even if someone can foster for the weekend until they get back. I just have no place to put him and even if I had an approved foster home I just can't take on another dog. If it didn't work out in the foster home I'd have to personally take it in and I can't do that.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

ANy news on this boy?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Nothing yet. She really doesn't want to board him because he's so nervous and she'd have to do his shots since there is no medical history.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Can someone PM me information as a FL rescue did gety back to me but needs more information.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I'll get it to you ASAP. Don't know if they found someone to help over the weekend or not. Mindi offered but don't know if they got back to her or not.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Clean out your pM box! lol


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I got a call from a neighbor about a shep pup in their yard they didn't know whos it was. I don't have a shep puppy but went to look at him anyhow. The pup was not thin and wearing a collar and agreed to keep him for 3 days to see if anyone around was going to claim him. Well no one did so I found him a home, 10 days later there were signs everywhere with this pups picture on it. The owner of the pup at the time I guess his brother-in-law was watching it for him and the pup got away but never told the guy until he come looking for his dog. Make a long story short the man got his pup back after he paid the vet bills on him (shot, worming, etc...). 
The dog in the photo doesn't look thin but I would wonder about the low heartworm status. Did you get the dog started on heartguard?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I don't have the dog, all I know about him is what I posted from the email.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Kathyb, I emailed the info to the email addy listed in your profile. Your PM box is full.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I cleaned out PM box and also sent your e-mail on to rescue.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Great, I hope someone can help him. If I hear anymore I'll let you know.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Hi Kathy,
the rescues are currently full, if you have pictures i can forward them on to both rescues i work with..both are pure gsd rescues.
do you know the treatment for heartworm? with doxycycline and ivermectin? the cost is less then $60
if he is very light positive you can just put him on ivermectin once a month.
i am also a certified dog trainer/behavior consultant if you need any training advice with how to work with his fear if your sister does decide to keep him.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I sent on pictures and asked her to crosspost.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

They are still looking for some one to rescue or adopt him. They have named him Blitz. They care about him very much but they already have 5 dogs so cannot keep but would love to keep in touch with whoever gets him. I will put him on my site for her and hopefully someone will see him. I have several friends in that area and former adopters so that might help.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

They may have found a home for him. They heard about someone who wanted a WGSD and they were checking them out the last time they emailed me about him. I will update when I hear something further.


----------



## Kayleemines (12 mo ago)

What ever happened to this dog?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kayleemines said:


> What ever happened to this dog?


This thread is over 12yrs old.


----------

